# Fin Review Options Prices



## Mofra (25 March 2006)

Just had a minor heart palpatation

Fin review had the last sale price for ANN $11 April Calls at 30c, 5 weeks out with an intrinsic value of 77c!

Had to double check online to see last sale 88.5c (a little more realistic)


----------

